# Test p/ tren a cycle



## Rcap58 (Nov 6, 2015)

Hey guys, this is my first post... However, I have been a member of this site for quite some time. Just never posted anything. Have completed 4 cycles. 25 years old. 205 lbs 5'10". Diet is on point as well as workout routine. This is my plan for my next cycle and would like some advice/ critiquing. Thank you in advance!! 

Week 1-8
Tren ace 100mg EOD
Week 1-10
Test prop 75mg EOD
Adex .5mg EOD
Caber .5mg a week for good measure
HCG week 1-4 1000iu/week
HCG week 6-10 1000iu/week

Week 12-15
Clomid 100/100/50/50

Have read that in regards to the HCG, a week off in between weeks 4-6 is good. Was wondering if needed to "blast" HCG if running entire cycle?? Also was wondering if a week off after last pins is sufficient to flush and start clomid for PCT? Have read nolva is big no no for tren....


----------



## Rcap58 (Nov 7, 2015)

Great talk guys thanks


----------



## thehoundog (Nov 8, 2015)

Well your *Test Prop* has an active life of *2-3 days*

Your *Tren Ace* has an active life of *2 days*.

Now IMO, 7 days would either be just right or too long.

- I'm not claiming to be an expert.

But to me, my assumption would be around 5 days or less.

If you were on long ester gear I'd say otherwise.

I hope this helps,

*PEACE

* I am interested to hear what other have to say on this.
*


----------



## Rcap58 (Nov 10, 2015)

Thank you for the reply... Have read anywhere between 2-7 days so 5 days might be a better option for me


----------



## Hardworkpayz (Nov 12, 2015)

I have been on test c and eq cycle and will start pct around day 7 of being off. From what I've research 7-10 days after last pin on longer esters. I would be interested to hear more on shorter esters. This was my first long cycle and was not a fan. Started feeling bad towards the end like I was ready to be off the gear. I have run a shorter ester test p with tren a cycle but didn't do pct, only was on that for 2 months. Will be sticking to the shorter esters from now on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rcap58 (Nov 14, 2015)

Damn no PCT from a tren/test cycle  I'm paranoid about my PCT and limiting sides being that this is my first fuck around with tren lol


----------



## Hardworkpayz (Nov 14, 2015)

I never really experienced and sides I started on tren e for a month with test c and then switched to test p with tren a. I did have to run arimidex 0.5mg qod with the longer esters. I just started my pct from my eq run with clomid and ran hcg during the last 3-4 weeks. I have read different opinions on when to run hcg. Any hcg advice would be great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

